# thoughts on..



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm am against it not because i'm homophobic(im not) but it's wrong who would want to even think of giving it to someone in the ass







that is nasty and they should cut it out with the gay talk too cause it is really annoying
even lesbians are nasty because they are all butch and such


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

this thread is lacking one intelligent thought.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i think it's gay.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> this thread is lacking one intelligent thought.


 whats that?

dont see a problem, its their lives and their choice, why people would really care i dont know why

some people like up the butt and others dont, i think it is a matter of personal preference, you might not like it but they do


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i hate to see them in public..like what they do,they should keep it at home behind closed and locked doors


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

i am totally against ****, its not what we were created for, sexuality is really just a thing for breeding and making shure the species dosent die out, in the core that is, but **** ppl cant make babies,

anyway frankly i find homosexuality very very very perverse


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I am disgusted with you homophobic assholes, I highly enjoy taking it up the ass. Plastic dildos are nice but I prefer a good long wooden broomstick moreso, and a man that can control that for me best is the man I'll marry. In sweden.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

nasty typhoon said:


> i hate to see them in public..like what they do,they should keep it at home behind closed and locked doors


 Im sure they feel the same way about you holding your girlfriends hand.



> anyway frankly i find homosexuality very very very perverse


So dont engage in homosexual behavior.

I dont care what people want to do with their life..it is their life not mine. Not sure why some people think they can be the moral judge of some people for their sexual behavior...and then go against the moral code themselves. Isnt masterbation a sin...or premarital sex...or are those just little sins. 
I say live and let live.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2004)

I believe the gay/lesbian community wants their lifestyle to be viewed as legitimate and valid by the greater heterosexual community. Not perverse, back-alley, taboo sexual behavior. The believe the way to do this is to make their marriages legal.

Personally, I can't see anyone being hurt by marriage rights being extended to homosexuals. If the homosexuals want to share in the misery and financial liability of marriage, I say go ahead. They will regret it later.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I don't really care....it's their personal choice, no need to penalize or berate people.

The only thing is that they shouldn't be calling it marriage; marriage is a holy thing and as seen by most if noto all religions are against homosexuality, other than that I really don't care it's their lives.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

WTF? How is marriage a holy word? How many religions do you know of that started off in english?









And to the guy who was saying that we would die out if gay marriage is allowed,,,have you bothered looking around the world today?


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

wtf u been drinking vfrex









i never said the human race would die out if gay marriages were allowed, i said that the primary function for SEXUALITY is to breed and have offspring in order for the species to survive, i never said allowing gay marrige would cause the human race to go extinct


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Theres actually an editorial about this in my Playboy I got in the mail today! It basically says that the same conservatives who want to stop gay rights are the same people who want to take away straight rights (porn, types of sex, etc... did you know that blowjobs/anal are illegal in some states? For STRAIGHT people?)


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

So what do you care? People pierce their ears to look pretty. The ear's natural function is to hear. Does that mean ear piercing should be banned?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

thats a BS comparison, piercing is nowhere near anything like gay marriage


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Who cares if they get married or not it should be there choice.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

Why not? Its the same concept. What is the downside of allowing gay marriage? You say that it is because sex is something that should only used for propagation of the species. Why should it only be used for propagation? Many people enjoy having sexual intercourse often. This too would be outlawed by your argument.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

omg! omg! n00b

you really dont get it do you?`where the hell did i say that sex is only for propregation? huh? show me where, u dont even read the whole post, 
Know what that red little word means? if you dont i feel very sorry for ya


> i said that the primary function for SEXUALITY is to breed


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

a) Quit insulting me every time you post.

b) I'm still confused as to what your point is. Propagation is the primary function of sexuality. Fine, so where does non propagating sexuality come into play?


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

Let them do what they want, I am by no means in favour, but they will get their just desserts, sooner or probably later. 
My major beaf is that they have no right degrading the term marriage and changing it to suit what they want their 'relationships' to be labelled as. Marriage is a religeous term derived to be exclusively connected with heterosexual relationships under a ceremony designed by God, NOT for what they are doing.
You want to live together and have marriage benefits?, Then come up with your own term.
I'll let Homer Simpson take it from here
"No I'm not Marge! They're embarrassing me. They're embarrassing America! They turned the Navy into a floating joke! They ruined all our best names like Bruce and Lance and Julius, those were the toughest names we had, now they're just..... Queer. Yeah and that's another thing! I resent you people using that word! Thats our word! Thats our word for making fun of you! We need it!"


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

Again, when did marriage become a religious term? Christianity did not originate in english. The word marriage is a TRANSLATION. If you want to call marriage by its holy word, why don't you use the religion's original word? (I guess for christians its latin, jews hebrew, etc.)


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I think that people should start worrying about themselves and quit worrying about what other people are doing.
No one has the right to tell me what to do, or if what I'm doing is right or wrong.
(BTW, I'm not gay) Especially if it isn't hurting anyone.
I don't feel like I have the right to get into others business either.
To each his own!



> did you know that blowjobs/anal are illegal in some states


I'm not sure about oral, but I know that anal is illegal in Indiana.



> The only thing is that they shouldn't be calling it marriage; marriage is a holy thing and as seen by most if noto all religions are against homosexuality, other than that I really don't care it's their lives.


Why shouldn't be called a marriage? A marriage is a union of hearts and souls of two people... Are you saying gays aren't people?


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

Forget the term sh*t already. Marriage is a religeous SACREMENT.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

> I'll let Homer Simpson take it from here
> "No I'm not Marge! They're embarrassing me. They're embarrassing America! They turned the Navy into a floating joke! They ruined all our best names like Bruce and Lance and Julius, those were the toughest names we had, now they're just..... Queer. Yeah and that's another thing! I resent you people using that word! Thats our word! Thats our word for making fun of you! We need it!"


I'm as straight as they come (no pun intended) but I just wanted to point something out... This whole episode of the simpsons was making fun of homophobes...


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

Forget the whole term thing? That was your entire argument.


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

vfrex; Not at all. It only takes about three IQ points to come to the conclusion that a term in english is not the same as it might be in Arabic.
Sacrements however reach beyond the barriers of language. Ever heard the the Bible is the book translated into the most languages? That means that all these 'terms' are different but everything else is the same.


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

i do beleive it is very wrong to be gay. i used to use anger and violence to show people how much it disgusted me. i have since learned that no matter what any body says, or does, it will never go away. never. it will just get worse and more in everyones face. and it will cause a bigger scene and glorify their wrong doings.

every one will do what they want- when they want. no law or religious figure will make anyone stop doing what they think is good for them. yes, masterbation and sex before marriage is a sin. at least it is a natural occurance. homosexual acts defies the ability to reproduce. the word marriage is not a holy word, it is a holy sacrement that is being defaced if same sex marriages are allowed, by the fact that marriage is a bond between to hearts to care for one another and to carry on the human race. if all those reasons are not intended when a marriage is done, what is the point of calling it a marriage- to shove it in our faces!!!! that is the only reason for it. not to be joined in your hearts- if you need a piece of paper to show that, then i consider that an act to get attention. if you want to be like a normal person and be considered the same- why make a big deal about everything and shut the f*ck up. live your life, keep your sexual preference to yourself and in your own house. then mabee we wont judge you. dont shove your queerness attitude on me and think that im going to be okay with that. why do i have to raise my child in this world to be open minded and say that being a queer ass f*cker and a dick sucker is perfectly normal. cause its not.

go into your own back yard and take a look at your watering hose. do the male ends create a water sealed connection? no they dont make a connection at all. how about the female ends? nope. you know why? im not to sure, but i think cause they wernt made for that. there will be no success in joining the wrong ends together. no progress in my watering process will be made. i will be stuck in limbo until i make the right connection. when i do connect it correctly, it will make the world go round!

before i go to far with this and get angry at my keyboard, i just want to conclude with this thought:
what is the point if it doesnt cause any good? just to get attention? why do something that the rest of the world will hate you for? why cant we just live without making a mockery of everything, live your life the way you want- and quit shoving it in our faces? and last but not least- WHATEVER HAPPENED TO GOD?


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

1piranhaman;


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

> Sacrements however reach beyond the barriers of language. Ever heard the the Bible is the book translated into the most languages? That means that all these 'terms' are different but everything else is the same.


Now there is the first argument of this thread. Congrats









I believe you are right. Spirituality isn't based in any particular language. That said, why do I have to face the bible or your religion? If your religion is right, then won't I face my judgement at my end? It is my choice to make.

(btw, i'm not gay, lets get that down right now











> yes, masterbation and sex before marriage is a sin. at least it is a natural occurance. homosexual acts defies the ability to reproduce.


So do condoms.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

> not to be joined in your hearts- if you need a piece of paper to show that, then i consider that an act to get attention.


Wouldn't this be true for all marriages then?



> then mabee we wont judge you


Who are you to judge anyone? If your arguement is of a religious nature, then you know that WE are not to judge anyone. That's not our job.


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

vfrex said:


> > yes, masterbation and sex before marriage is a sin. at least it is a natural occurance. homosexual acts defies the ability to reproduce.
> 
> 
> So do condoms.


 think before you speak. condoms reduce the risk, but there is still a chance.
with queers there is no chance.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

> by the fact that marriage is a bond between to hearts to care for one another and to carry on the human race


Here is the argument AGAIN that the human race is going to go extinct if gay marriage is legalized.



> why do i have to raise my child in this world to be open minded and say that being a queer ass f*cker and a dick sucker is perfectly normal. cause its not.


You don't have to. Thats why its you raising the child. But hey, in this day and age, its okay for parents not to teach their kids morals and set examples.

Your hose argument is beyond retarted.



> WHATEVER HAPPENED TO GOD?


Didn't you hear. "God is dead" -nietzsche


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

delirium said:


> > not to be joined in your hearts- if you need a piece of paper to show that, then i consider that an act to get attention.
> 
> 
> Wouldn't this be true for all marriages then?
> ...


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

I wish i kew how to do those quote things, they never work for me ?????








Anyways vfrex "If your religion is right, then won't I face my judgement at my end? It is my choice to make."
That is right.
The big problem is that many people are bothered because the terms and conditions that are included in their marriage sacrement, that they said "I do" to, are being changed and redefined to be different than they once were.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

yeah totally,sexual intercourse is for the creation of new human-being as in the christian belief from i believe exodus it says sex is the creation of another flesh....getting it up the ass is not gonna give you a baby.thats primarily what getting married is and having sex,it is to have a "family"<---see this you sick "*******"...and also i dont have a girlfriend and if i do i dont show my affection in public and if a gay had a problem with me holding my girlfriends hand id ask him if he had a problem

"I PUT THIS IN CAPITALS BECAUSE IM FROM CANADA AND IF THE TING WERE TO CONTINUE ALL US CANADIANS WILL HAVE sh*t POKIN' QUEERS RUNNING IT UP IN TORONTO AND ALL THAT.....

at this party a guy raped another guy in the ass :laugh: ,later on the guy got the sh*t kicked out of him and had to be taken to the hospital<----serves him right

thats why i said "your opinion on same sex marrige" so please do not chirp other peoples comments,so what if you guys have no problem with it i think it is a kind of ilness in their F*in heads just like a drug attic(sp) always wants to do drugs


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

boost said:


> I wish i kew how to do those quote things, they never work for me ?????


 push the quote button at the top right hand corner of the post you want to quote. at the bottom of your reply screen it will be in a box that will automaticly be set first in your reply.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

> but if you were standing on the corner of the street minding your own business and someone threw a bottle at your head- wouldnt you say that they were wrong for doing this.


That is just stupid... Have any gays came and smaked you in the head with their dicks?
That is hurting someone, completely different from the subject at hand.
Why do you care what other people are doing?
It's their lives let them live it...



> i mind my own business and the world tells me through the telivision that being gay is okay. therefore it is pushed in my face and i am forced to judge


Ummm. turn off the TV then....
And no one can force you to judge... you do that on your own.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

> The big problem is that many people are bothered because the terms and conditions that are included in their marriage sacrement, that they said "I do" to, are being changed and redefined to be different than they once were.


Okay, why can't a different word be created to denote a sacred marriage? Marriage is a legal term here. If I am an atheist, why do I want my connection to my wife to be sacred? Because if marriage denotes sacred, and we have been legally married,,,you see what i'm getting at?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

same with lesbians thats nasty...they are all butch and sh*t :laugh:

anyways im gonna say it again and maybe some more times too.......being gay is a disease in the head..just like a drug addic spends the rest of his life f'd up on drugs...i feel uncomfortable around them

oh yeah "1piranhaman" gays can get std's if they dont wear a condom its called AID's and its caused when sh*t gets stuck in the urethra of the penis :laugh:

how many gay people are a member of this site besides sweetlu and piranha45


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I lean strongly to the conservative right, yet I am amazed and ashamed at some of the ignorant things that have been said in this thread. I still don't think I'm totally sure where I stand on this issue. I beleive that homosexuality is wrong... yet I beleive that others have their own choices to make on things that affect them - making me, for one thing, one of the few conservative right wingers that strongly supports abortion rights and the pro-choice stance. I don't want to quote people here, for obvious reasons... but some of you sound like 8 year olds when making your point, and you are doing more harm than good to your position.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> wtf u been drinking vfrex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I completely agree with this guy.

There is an obvious reason why guys has a stick and girls has a hole. Can't you see stick and stick don't, work? Know what I mean?

Gay people only wants attention, sheese!


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

delirium said:


> > but if you were standing on the corner of the street minding your own business and someone threw a bottle at your head- wouldnt you say that they were wrong for doing this.
> 
> 
> That is just stupid... Have any gays came and smaked you in the head with their dicks?
> ...


 you people dont hear anything that anyone says. you take what we say and create your own meaning. just like the queers do with marriage.

mabee i can explain in words children can understand.

its not just tv, it all over the place. 
and yes it is hurting someone. its hurting alot of people mentally. obviously it already hurt you. therefore there is no need to explain any further cause you sound like you are already have your mind made up. the same as me.
why do you feel you have to defend their acts? are you the one comitting these acts? or thinking them? hmmm. if not, do you feel like some sort of a hero for standing up for them???

i do not condone these acts because they are wrong. i am judging, yes. i have my sins, you can have your sins. my point to this whole thing is: DONT SHOVE IT IN MY FACE. keep it to yourself. i dont go around with a parade of people telling everyone that im straight. why do it? you people are only doing it to make the world angry. i dont care what other people do as long as they dont try to make me believe that it is okay.

end of story.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I lean strongly to the conservative right, yet I am amazed and ashamed at some of the ignorant things that have been said in this thread. I still don't think I'm totally sure where I stand on this issue. I beleive that homosexuality is wrong... yet I beleive that others have their own choices to make on things that affect them - making me, for one thing, one of the few conservative right wingers that strongly supports abortion rights and the pro-choice stance. I don't want to quote people here, for obvious reasons... but some of you sound like 8 year olds when making your point, and you are doing more harm than good to your position.


 this post here ^^^^^^^^^is good, actually in some of my post it does sound like im an 8 yearold but thats the only way to put it
and i never said anything about what they should do, personally i dont care, but it is fuckin disturbing to hear on the news it is a old issue and is always brought up

please read this------>>>and heres another issue too,gay people want the right to adopt children since they can't have any....this should not be allowed since having a children is a job for a father and mother(says the catholic church),not a father and a father and so on.
this can be really harmful to the child mentally of course....<<just thought i'd like to add this too


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

vfrex said:


> > The big problem is that many people are bothered because the terms and conditions that are included in their marriage sacrement, that they said "I do" to, are being changed and redefined to be different than they once were.
> 
> 
> Okay, why can't a different word be created to denote a sacred marriage? Marriage is a legal term here. If I am an atheist, why do I want my connection to my wife to be sacred? Because if marriage denotes sacred, and we have been legally married,,,you see what i'm getting at?


 You are right. But the thing is, is that marriage was the first in the business. They have staked their cause and label.
If you don't like the qualifications of the marriage agreement, ie. atheist, gays, etc., then make a different one. Marriage has been taken.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

<-----this explains it ...end of storey


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

> (says the catholic church


Screw the catholic church. The ministers and bishops are out abusing little boys. Catholic church is NOT the place to look for morals, especially if you are making an anti gay argument.


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

1piranhaman said:


> boost said:
> 
> 
> > I wish i kew how to do those quote things, they never work for me ?????
> ...


 thanks for teachin' the noob.


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

nasty typhoon said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > I lean strongly to the conservative right, yet I am amazed and ashamed at some of the ignorant things that have been said in this thread. I still don't think I'm totally sure where I stand on this issue. I beleive that homosexuality is wrong... yet I beleive that others have their own choices to make on things that affect them - making me, for one thing, one of the few conservative right wingers that strongly supports abortion rights and the pro-choice stance. I don't want to quote people here, for obvious reasons... but some of you sound like 8 year olds when making your point, and you are doing more harm than good to your position.
> ...


 more places than the catholic church claim that. it used to be common knowledge that only a mother and father raise a child. but i totally agree with everything else.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Same sex marriage....

That is just plain WRONG! I dont care what anybody says about it, marriage is meant to be between a MALE and a FEMALE! Not Male and male or female and female. That is just wrong. I also believe that gays should not be allowed to adopt a child. Can you imagine what that kid will go through?!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

That is the only good thing BUSH has ever ever done, not agreeing with same sex marriage.

Edit: I guess Bush isnt that bad..I just dont agree with the war in iraq..we shouldnt be there..why cant total war be legalized?









If you disagree with me about the war in iraq then thats ok...just dont reply too it because this thread will be locked


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

freedom sometime goes too far.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm done with this thread. Bye everybody


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

vfrex said:


> I'm done with this thread. Bye everybody

















to you too buddy!!! 
have a gay old time.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

lets send them on a cruise, then sink the ship in the arctic....



















































oh, Sofa agrees


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

Ummmm. Bush kicks ass. What we're not used to a president with balls???


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

obieinctown said:


> lets send them on a cruise, then sink the ship in the arctic....:rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 best idea yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

"nasty typhoon" you just opened up a big can of worms buddy.

your the man!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Vfrex :rasp: ,cya later man dont know why you stayed in this thread anyway
i think this is a world issue ,obieinctown i agree sink the ship in the coldest deepest part of the artantic ocean


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I wasn't trying to push my views on anyone...
I just don't understand why people want to hate.
Everyone has a right to their own opinion, and I respect that.
So, gay bash away.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

ViBE said:


> freedom sometime goes too far.


 That is exactly right!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

boost said:


> Forget the term sh*t already. Marriage is a religeous SACREMENT.:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:


So are you saying that Christians have sole ownership of marriage by making it a sacrement? Marriage existed way before Christianity did, so I don't see any reason why they should be the ones making the rules as to who is allowed to marry and who isn't. With that mentality, then anybody that goes against Christian ideals (Jews, Wiccans, Buddhists, etc) shouldn't be allowed to marry either, which obviously is wrong. Then why should homosexuals be treated any different?

I personally don't agree with it, but I would never turn my back on someone who identifies themselves in that way. What skin is it off your back if two men or two women want to get married? Are they hurting you? Sure, you say that it goes against your beliefs and that according to your beliefs they are committing a sin and therefore will go to hell, but the most important thing to remember is that they are YOUR beliefs. Not everyone shares the same morals or beliefs and it is wrong to use your beliefs to make rules for others.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

obieinctown said:


> lets send them on a cruise, then sink the ship in the arctic....:rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha that was so good!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Gays dont bother me that much..unless I see two of them together..then things tend to get..violent...but I completely disagree with gay marriage....


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

I dont know where I stand... I mean, they are people just like the rest of us, they have rights, they should be allowed to do the things us "normal" heterosexual couples do... 
I've been raised to believe that it's wrong ... my dad thinks that gays should be shot and pissed on... I'm okay with them being gay and all... and I can see how they would want to make everything official by getting married - but the issue that gets me is them having children. That has got to have some kind of an impact on their kids.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I only support homosexual marriage if both chicks are hot.

Seriously, I have no problem with it.

-PK
-Not gay.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

I think that people should have the right to do whatever they want. I think that as long as people are not pushing there views or beliefs onto you who really cares what they do. I myself am not gay but I have no problem with gay people. In fact some of the nicest coolest people I have every met are gay (a fact that I didnt' know till after I got to know them). I think that homosexuals should have the same rights as a heterosexual. I mean we are all human beings aren't we? I think it is called a Civil Union when two homosexual people are "recognized" as being together and I dont' see the difference between that and marriage, besides the legality of it.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

wholy f*ck u guys , ok there is so many quotes that i would need to get this point across im not even gonna try ,

first things , with the gay shooting / sinking ship post, common ppl, there is so much hate in this world y are we doing it over stupid things, i wish bob marley was here,

the thing i dont get is, who the hell gives u the right to judge anything in this world, who gives u this power, what business do u have in other peoples affairs,
and far past that , who the hell gives u the right to tell them of who ever its wrong then get heated, face it dude , there will always be gay ppl, if u dont like it then dont , but stop being so violent, im straight as an arrow and would never think about guys, but a while ago i found out a very close friend of my family was gay and i didnt know, that deosnt change the person , enough with so much hate, im serious i hope some of u ppl grow old with your thoughts/opinions and have a child , i then hope the child is gay so u can find out for your selves.

ok guys there is enough HATE/ and horrible things happening everyday in this world , the last thing we need are ppl makin/joking about the thought of killing hundreds of ppl in the atlantic because of there sexual prefernce,

lets get some





















in this world and all take a step back and listen to what we are saying,


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Here in Holland, we have legal gay marriage for a number of years now, and my country still hasn't gone to hell, engaged in unjustified wars with a heavy death toll, gone bankrupt, suffered from moral decay or whatever...

Those against it: if you truly think you live in a democracy, then you should be more tolerant (as in a democracy you have freedom of religion, political choice and self-determination, as long as it doesn't compromise the state: how does homosexuality compromise the state???







)
Even worse are those that not oppose it strongly just because some damn book forbids it - think for yourself: that why evolution gave of the power of rational though, although many seem to lack it.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

I DON'T LIKE TO TALK ABOUT THIS sh*t









IT'S NOT NATURAL


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Indeed it is. one thing that makes me real sick is that Christian churches here and there are letting Gay ppl attend, that should be a absolute no no, as mentiond gay relationships go against the bible compleatly.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dracofish said:


> boost said:
> 
> 
> > Forget the term sh*t already. Marriage is a religeous SACREMENT.:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:
> ...


 I totaly agree with Draco and Vfrex..

Homosexuality *IS* Natural in the animal kingdom. So when you say "its not natural" you are 100% incorrect..

So, because you find it "sick", others should not have the right to do it in their own privacy?







those who believe this are idiots. Its no different then telling people to die because they eat meat and your a Vegitarian.

Befor telling ****'s to die, or go to hell.. Tell your "Fathers"/priests to die first, because they do Far more damage to the public then a married couple.. A very high % of your Priests RAPE little KIDS!!!!!!!!!! Rape can/will impact the childs brain, there is also a HUGE chance of them raping kids when they are older.

there is no God, especialy when the priests rape kids. MAN WROTE THE BIBLE.

I am not Gay.. But I think people should be able to express their sexuality like any other. If they enjoy intimacy with the Same sex then so be it.. im not going to stop them.. i dont want some one telling me i cant be intimate with a dark haired girl because they like blonde girls.

Everything Humans do or feel is scientificaly Natural. If you say its not natural then your a moron. Your "Bad" feelings toward Homos is Natural to. and fortunatly people are growing more accepting with each generation. Soon there will be little to None "Haters".. Homophobes are no different then Nazi's.

dont hate things you dont understand. And DONT tell me you understand, because obviously you have no idea.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> unless I see two of them together..then things tend to get..violent...


 you need to be locked up in prison with the rest of your kind.

if you cant accept the fact people have their own opinions on sexuality then you are a moron.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> that why evolution gave of the power of rational thought, although many seem to lack it.


 yes. many do..

There IS no GOD! If there is a God, and he created man. then WHY did he creat Homosexuals? they CANT help it, their attraction to the same sex is EXACTLY the same as yours to the opposite sex. .. So your saying he created Homos to be doomed to hell? why would he do this.. why would he Create a **** just so they can go to hell.. this makes no f*cking sence...

you people are MORONs..


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

I personaly have never had a problem with how anyone else has lived their lives as long as it dose not hurt me or anyone around them.

BTW for every homosexual man couple out there, there are two lovely ladies that just became available........







Just fine with me.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

channafreak said:


> I personaly have never had a problem with how anyone else has lived their lives as long as it dose not hurt me or anyone around them.
> 
> BTW for every homosexual man couple out there, there are two lovely ladies that just became available........
> 
> ...


 Cha Ching!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Peacock said:


> channafreak said:
> 
> 
> > I personaly have never had a problem with how anyone else has lived their lives as long as it dose not hurt me or anyone around them.
> ...


 For every lesbian couple out there, there are two less women available as well. It goes both ways.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

most ****** are Bi.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

i do beleive there is a god, but i guess u havent read the bible, because of Adama and Eve sinned, they brought death and IMPERFECTION into the world.

the reason ****'s exist its because of this imperfection

and before ye start bashing me i'd like to say i beleive in no hell, hell is not even mentioned in the bible. when we die we simply cease to exist, nothing more and nothing less


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> the reason ****'s exist its because of this imperfection


 LOOL... this is so stupid.. you people are smarter then this.. *i hope*

so because of this imperfection they are doomed to go to hell? so because of this imperfection random people are just doomed with no exception?

your religion is stupid. It dooms people for doing what they feel is right. Your religion is agianst Human Nature. ( if you can call homos names because they dont have the same sexual preference as you, then i can call you names for being religious.)

soo stupid.. So because they find others of the same sex attractive they deserve to go to hell.. even though THEY CANNOT HELP IT..

this is soo damn stupid.. and to think people believe in this sh*t.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> i do beleive there is a god, but i guess u havent read the bible, because of Adama and Eve sinned, they brought death and IMPERFECTION into the world.
> 
> the reason ****'s exist its because of this imperfection
> 
> and before ye start bashing me i'd like to say i beleive in no hell, hell is not even mentioned in the bible. when we die we simply cease to exist, nothing more and nothing less


 actualy i think hell is mentioned.

Also, DONT send me a bible and tell me to read it. I will shred it up and use it for substraight in my snake cage..


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Peacock said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > boost said:
> ...


 I have no idea what you just said. You seemed to be flaming at someone, not sure who but thats all your doing, barely any reasoning.

And second, how is homosexuality normal in the animal kingdom?

And lastly, are you gay?:laugh:


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > i do beleive there is a god, but i guess u havent read the bible, because of Adama and Eve sinned, they brought death and IMPERFECTION into the world.
> ...


 By the way, show some respect you son of a bitch.

Im not a christian, but if I was, Man I would bring down the Crusaders on yo ass!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > the reason ****'s exist its because of this imperfection
> ...


 boy talk about how ignorant, drawing conclusions about things u have no f*** idea about. did i say random ppl are doomed? did i say that anyone was doomed at all?

and also shut the f*** up about my religion u have absolutley no idea about it.





































and where the heck did i say anything about going to hell?


> and before ye start bashing me i'd like to say i beleive in no hell, hell is not even mentioned in the bible. when we die we simply cease to exist, nothing more and nothing less


learn to read.

and btw what right do you, one insignificant being, to say that Homosexuality is natural? many will not agree with you.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> and btw what right do you, one insignificant being, to say that Homosexuality is natural? many will not agree with you.


 it is scientifically PROVEN you putts. its HUMAN NATURE...

"and btw what right do you have, one insignificant being, to say that Homosexuality" is WRONG? lol... dip


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ViBE said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > dracofish said:
> ...


 you obviously did not read the entire thread.,.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ViBE said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Markosaur said:
> ...


 SHow some respect to people who have different sexual preferences and ill show repsect to your idiotic religion.

No. im NOT homosexual..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Markosaur said:
> ...


 either you are just dumb.... or your just.. well dumb...

when i said Random people are DOOMed.. i ment the Random people who turn out to be Homosexual..



> and also shut the f*** up about my religion u have absolutley no idea about it.


why dont you shut up about homosexuals, you OBVIOUSLY have no idea.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Markosaur said:
> ...


 I have enough of an Idea to know its totaly bogus and a way to controle the masses.

its common sence dude.. think about it..

Do you have one single Evidence of SOLID proof that "Your" god excists? i want proof.. not some Stupid book hand written by MAN..

and dont give me that Faith sh*t..

i dont believe in God (obviously) and i think its realy STUPID. BUT!! unlike you and your little friends, i think you should be able to have what ever religion you want and sexual preference.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Does it really matter wheter it's natural or not? Is keeping pets natural? Is two girls having a go at it natural? Either oppose everything that is not natural, or nothing at all, but don't act like a bunch of f*cking hypocrits that only pick out those things that might come in handy, and completely disregard other things.

f*ck natural - just use your common sense (and don't let some goddamn book do the thinking for you - again, we have the power of rational thought for a reason, and that's not to disrespect others that don't think/act alike







)

And I agree with Peacock: you want respect for your religion? Better learn what respect is first and act accordingly, before demanding respect from someone else...

Oh, and fyi: usually I don't have problems with religion (since in its essence its a good thing), but as soon as this kind of ignorant and intolerant bullshit is blurted out in the name of religion, it gives religion a very, VERY bad name...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> you want respect for your religion? Better learn what respect is first and act accordingly, before demanding respect from someone else...


 you got the ball my friend.


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

Jesus.

I honestly don't even know what to say, I could spend HOURS commenting on several posts that have been made, but it would be fruitless.

WHO GIVES A sh*t?

I'm not gay, but even I must stand in awe of the utter ignorance in this post. There's a million things I could say, yet words can't express it.

A couple points, though-

1. On the ****** adopting children, whether it's "on the books" or not, it happens. I know a pair of chicks that have an adopted kid. They give it a more loving upbringing than many shitty hetero couples I know of (obviously some of your parents would fall into that latter category judging by all the rage in your posts).

2. Please don't use the bible to back up your one sided beliefs. I can pick up several other novels and they would support my view on anything I can think of. Just cause a book says something doesn't make it so. I could go on and on ramming the religious aspect of all of this, but it would be pointless.

3. If not for the pity I'd feel for the kid, I'd wish upon some of you a gay child, now that would be funny.

No offense intended









J


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Oh, and fyi: usually I don't have problems with religion (since in its essence its a good thing), but as soon as this kind of ignorant and intolerant bullshit is blurted out in the name of religion, it gives religion a very, VERY bad name...


 I totally agree with all of your post, but this caught my eye.

Personally, I have no problems WHATSOEVER with religion, it's organized religion that me me laugh, cry, and pound my head on the wall; all at the same time.

I feel sorry for God. I know I'd be pissed if I'd had all of the obscene things done in my name that people have done in his.

J


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i have problems with religion, but i dont tell people its Not Natural and they should die for believing in God..


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

*sigh* ive never said i hate ****'s, but, i still think its wrong, and unnatural, btw Down there is one contradiction in your post there, is that God condems homosexuality, i dont condem ppl for being ****. granted i dont approve at all of homosexuality though. i think its time to close this thread as words and meaning are obviousy getting twisted here


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> *sigh* ive never said i hate ****'s, but, i still think its wrong, and unnatural, btw Down there is one contradiction in your post there, is that God condems homosexuality, i dont condem ppl for being ****. granted i dont approve at all of homosexuality though. i think its time to close this thread as words and meaning are obviousy getting twisted here


 If God condems homosexuality, THEN WHY IN HELL DOES IT EXIST!?>!?!?!?!?

if God created matter/energy, and designed the systems that have propelled matter into its present arrangement, WHY the hell would he create ****'s if he didnt like them...........

stupid.. soo stupid.


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> *sigh* ive never said i hate ****'s, but, i still think its wrong, and unnatural, btw Down there is one contradiction in your post there, is that God condems homosexuality, i dont condem ppl for being ****. granted i dont approve at all of homosexuality though. i think its time to close this thread as words and meaning are obviousy getting twisted here


 No contradiction my brotha.

Maybe your God has a problem with ****'s....mine doesn't. My God is actually wicked awesome, I don't have the worry of eating pork (like my Jewish friends) and I'm not weighed down with alot of hate (like alot of christians).

Maybe I didn't make it clear in my previous post, but I'm not a believer of the "biblical version" of God. I thank my "creator" (I often substitute God here as generic word that all will easily understand) for the mind that I was given. Out of respect, I use that mind to come to my own conclusions and draw my own hypothesis as to what "the great electron" is all about.

J


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

i support gay marriage. Sexual Relationships exist for more then procreation. A barren women or man will not be denied marriage because they can't produce children. Two people bond, grow and satisify each other through sexual relations and commitment.

To me, marriage is a legal, binding contract. two people of opposite sex can go before the justice of peace and get married. no religion is involved

Marriage, inside the church, is a sacred sacrament. It depends on the context.

if i fell in love with a girl, i might wanna marry her.
who would hate me then?

there was (and to a point still is) in times past, an argument similar to this dealing with interracial dating and marriage.

In my opinion, time will pass, people will become more tolerent of others sexual preference, and gay marriage will eventually become legal.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Down said:


> I thank my "creator" (I often substitute God here as generic word that all will easily understand) for the mind that I was given. Out of respect, I use that mind to come to my own conclusions and draw my own hypothesis as to what "the great electron" is all about.
> 
> J


 that is the BEST religion i have heard of. you get my props.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Thank you Peacock and Judazz....









This thread is going no where.... People want to stay stuck in their ignorance.
Let'em.
I too think it is rediculous when people want to hate what they don't understand and try and justify it with religion.


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > *sigh* ive never said i hate ****'s, but, i still think its wrong, and unnatural, btw Down there is one contradiction in your post there, is that God condems homosexuality, i dont condem ppl for being ****. granted i dont approve at all of homosexuality though. i think its time to close this thread as words and meaning are obviousy getting twisted here
> ...


 You know, a person that believed in God, yet used their own mind to critically think out the situation might be able to give a possible solution.

Let me try.

Language, experience, and interpretation were much different in the day the bible was written. If indeed God did pen the bible through the hand of man (I don't think so, but I could be wrong) then centuries later, wouldn't it be prudent to think it could carry a different meaning? At that time, maybe propagation of the species was of paramount intret, therefore homosexuality would not be the best route, so maybe God went about supporting the multiplication of man by this means.

If that's so, it would have a completely different pov in this time of overpopulation. Now you might ask why God hasn't revised his stance in some way on this topic. One could make the arguement that his position might be a little like this-

"For f*ck's sake, you're still using that as a reference guide to live your lifes by? Haven't you grown as a people in all this time? All the progress you've made as a society, yet you haven't developed past this?".

Geez, God sounds disappointed, huh?

I have no idea whether that was the case, quite frankly, I'm not real cognizaent of what I just typed. That does make me special, though. I know enough to know I know nothing :rasp:

J


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

LOOOOL


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Well, I can say that I know where the people using the Bible as a reason to disapprove of homosexuals are coming from. I used to be one. When I used to identify myself as a Christian I used to hate a lot of people just because they supposedly went against Christian ideals and were "sinners." The only reason why I can say I hated them was because I was told to by my Christian peers and teachings. Christianity supposedly teaches love and acceptance, but I haven't seen much of that vibe floating around from many Christians...and I mean "true" Christians. I see a lot of people identifying themselves as Christians that don't act like it, so to me, they're not...they just haven't accepted it yet. The Chrisitans I spent my life growing up with are the super strict kind...they have a rigid, word-for-word interpretation of the Bible and now when I look at it from the outside, it's pretty damn funny that anyone can believe it. Anways, they say they don't hate anyone, but they look down their noses at anything and everyone that isn't like them. When they encounter someone that's different, they try their damnest to assimilate that person into being like them. The person who has the Borg in their signature can appreciate that analogy...but resistance isn't always futile in that case...

Now that I have broken my Christian ties, I have a new outlook on life and on other people. If a person wants to identify themselves as homosexual, then more power to them, and they'll have my support. We have no right to judge others, so why spend your life hating (ok, you don't like the word hate so I'll use "looking down upon" instead) anything that goes against what you believe in?

As far as using the Bible to pass judgement on others...well, that's just wrong. Not all people believe in the Bible so how can you use it against someone? For example, I'm a Wiccan. Telling me that I'm sinning because of what I believe in will do nothing because I don't give a rat's ass about the Bible. I respect it because that's what Christians believe in, but I don't care about it in regards to passing judgement on me. It bears no weight on my decision making, so why bother using it to point fingers at me?

As for me, I'm an animist, so I believe that the Divine is present everywhere. In that way, I'm also a polytheist as I believe in a single supreme being that can manifest in different forms (and yes, that is a form of polytheism, just as the Catholic perception of the Father, Son, and Holy Spirit being separate manifestations of the same being is). Anyways, what I'm trying to get at, is that in finding my own religious path, I've also learned to respect others for what they are. This may sound odd coming from me, but let me explain. My respect has nothing to do with small lifetime decisions such as choosing to drive drunk, etc, (which are all obviously foolish things)...my respect is for religious and other large moral choices. If someone is doing something that you don't like and is not hurting you or others, then what's the problem? Can you honestly say that a homosexual is hurting you because they are homosexual? I believe that everything has a reason and purpose. Homosexuality has been around for as long as there is written history, which predates the Bible. Obviously, it's there for a purpose, though that purpose may not be clear.


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

You made the Christian to Wiccan jump, huh? Impressive.

My wife was raised Baptist in a town of a couple hundred people in southern Missouri, she's now a Wiccastian. Course her family doesn't know, they have a hard enough time dealing with my irreverance for Christianity









J


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im against same-sex marriage, but Im for civil unions.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

civil unions???


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> civil unions???


A civil union is legally recognizing the bond between a same-sex couple. For all intents and purposes it is a marriage. People just don't want to call it a marriage because it's supposedly a disgrace to a "holy" act. Once again I say that marriage is also a legal contract between two people and has been around for MUCH longer than Christianity, so why is it that they have a right to govern who can marry and who can't? When I get married do I have to call it a civil union too because I am not a Christian? Does anyone that gets married by a JP have to call it a civil union because they did not get married in a holy place? NO! So why treat homosexuals any different?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Down said:


> You made the Christian to Wiccan jump, huh? Impressive.


 You'd be suprised at what you can do when you finally wake up and realize that you've had wool covering your eyes for your entire life...

I'm not saying that it was an overnight thing. I always had questions...questions that I would never get answers for and was looked down upon for asking. They were questions that were supposed to be acts of faith...something I don't believe in, not anymore. I always felt different somehow and tried to push all those questions to the back of my head because I knew it was wrong for a Christian to wonder about such things. It took a spiritual experience (contact with the Divine, if you will) to finally give me enough of a jolt to realize that my answers did not rest with Christianity. I had to answer them for myself, and that path led me to Wicca and the rest of the natural-based Pagan religions, particularly those centered around the ancient Celts. I knew I was one before I even knew what "one" was. I picked up a book and said "Holy sh*t, that's what I am!!!" Of course, I don't refute the entire Bible. I believe that Jesus definately did exist and was a very powerful man. I also believe that he was a martyr, but that's about where my agreeance ends.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > channafreak said:
> ...


 atleast one of the ladies in most lesbian couple s is pretty nasty and shouldnt really be considered a loss for men..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dracofish said:


> Down said:
> 
> 
> > You made the Christian to Wiccan jump, huh? Impressive.
> ...


 i think all of you religouse people are f--ked up, and should be put on the boat to the arctic and sunk not the gays..

isnt religon supposed to teach you acceptance and sh*t like that (i have not clue i dont buy into any of that bullshit).. i cant stand all of these wack jobs that go through life preaching all this bullshit from some book that someone wrote hundreds of years ago just to answer stupid f--king questions that they felt uncomfortable going through life with out the answers.. just accept the fact that there isnt an answer for everything some stuff is just unknown, and live with it.. BFD "o i dont know if its wrong to like banging dudes in the ass, oh wait the big f--king pervert reading the bible says it worng, but hes a dirty kid toucher anyway"

its retarded you people need to wake the f--k up.. (you know who you are, not everyone here but there are alot of you)... grow some balls and make some decisions and think for your self, you like a bunch of f--king sheep and the sad part is your following kid touchers, the scum of the earth tramatizing innocent children before they get a chance to figure out if they are gay or straight or what ever they want to do..

i say let who ever wants to get married go ahead and do it.. is there a ban on mentally challenged people getting married (not the stupid religous people but truely retarded people) not that ive heard of.. can crack heads get married, sure.. how about red necks with matching mullets... so there should be no reason why any same sex couple should not be able to live there life and experiance teh same things as any other couple...

and whats better is our government is making iraqis act gay in that prision while we "give them there freedom" and at the same time we have legislation to take away our freedoms, banning gay marrige restricting abortion, the patriot act, holding prisioners in gauntanimo without any rights, id say the government is doing an excellent job promoting democricy and spreading freedom..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Draco, i agree.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

dracofish said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > civil unions???
> ...


 YES!
I was just thinking that...
I am NOT christian, never have been, never will be.
When I was married, I was married by a judge, in a court house.
There was absolutely no mention of "god". 
I asked to have that removed from the ceremony along with the "obey" part.
So does this mean I am not married by christian standards?
Or have I just been in a "civil union" for the last 6 years?
God or no god, I'm married.
And I have the paper to prove it :rasp:


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Well, I think we're closing in on an answer here, better beat the subject to death!!







I think we have a lot of people who are really biased and should just post their opinions and leave out the name calling of other people for having different opinions. Also, I'm sure everyone would appreciate it if you feel the urge to say something like "Christians believe this" or anything like that, you should probably stick with your own particular beliefs, and don't drag the rest of your generalized religion into it. I've been called "a stupid f*cking sheep" and that I'm following kid touchers teachings, and all that sorta jazz, when probably that guy wouldn't have said anything if people would calm down before they post some stereotypical opinion on a group of people who you will no doubt offend.

I for one am really happy that Catholic priests are a bunch of kid touchers, or at least that everyone knows about it now. Every priest I've ever met, and there's been quite a many, has wanted to sexually abuse me, and I think that it's about time that it's out in the open. That's why I'm still a strong Catholic, is because in between sexual abuse sessions, I learned a great deal about my faith, so I think it's just fine that they do whatever they want. I also appreciate the connection between me being Catholic and my religion being a sham due to the priests being kid touchers. Thank heavens they finally did that to end this charade

The guy who was writing about Wiccan, you've got your sh*t together, and thanks for expressing it in a calm collected manner. I too have learned through my own religious education to respect others religions. I think it's a critical part that most people lack, and it leads to a huge amount of disrespect. I have nothing but respect for someone who respects me even though they disagree. Thank you.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

oh comon guys you all know you love lesbians but isnt being gay going far enough?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

scrapedogg said:


> I for one am really happy that Catholic priests are a bunch of kid touchers


 WTF????? You like the idea of Priest raping little kids??

What the f*ck dude........ this is why i have no faith.. because people like you are allowed to breath.


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

Peacock said:


> scrapedogg said:
> 
> 
> > I for one am really happy that Catholic priests are a bunch of kid touchers
> ...


 I'm gonna go out on a limb and *hope* that was sarcasm.

J


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

scrapedogg said:


> Well, I think we're closing in on an answer here, better beat the subject to death!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey your right if people could post an opinion, an indepent thought, with out dragging there particular religon into almost everything that is discused here then chances are i wouldn't have made the statements that you have very impressively used to make a level headed and respectable response.. i dont care what religion any of you follow, its when it is dragged into every discussion that i get pissed..

when your shopping for a car do you think "hmmm jesus wouldnt buy a honda its made by those damn budist in japan" if you belive in something in particular thats great but dont let it take over all of your thoughts thats all im saying..

be accepting of other people, it would save the whole world alot of suffering.. muslims against zionist, christians against gays its all stupid just get on with life and enjoy what we do have what ever it is... wether god put us here or if we evolved from a pile of snot that landed on earth from some other side ot the universe the fact is were alive now and should be able to do whatever makes us happy..


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

yes, I'm extremely happy about it, because I'm catholic, and have to answer to someone else's sick actions every time religion comes up like it represents what I believe.....or I was making an obviously sarcastic remark, pointing out the sad truth of what I just stated, having to answer to people about my own faith when a few people in prominent positions jeopardize it's integrity in the eyes of a public who so avidly attack my faith any time they get a sniff of blood.

Sorry if I wasn't quite obvious enough with my prior post.....I was laying it on pretty thick.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > Down said:
> ...


 Hmmm, I think you better go reread my posts bud, because I've been the one arguing FOR gay marriages, not against. Also, I think you should go find out more about the religions you bash before opening up your mouth. Wicca and other Pagan religions don't have any "all knowing supreme texts." We practice finding our own paths through personal experience, not through someone else's history. Also, I wasn't bashing anyone else. Someone asked about my path to Wicca from Christianity...I gave it. I've been the one saying all along how bad it is to try to run someone else's life and make rules for other people in the name of religion because not all people believe the same thing.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

Peacock said:


> scrapedogg said:
> 
> 
> > I for one am really happy that Catholic priests are a bunch of kid touchers
> ...


 hey man i was one of those kids


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

As for "dragging religion into everything," well, our beliefs, whether you want to call it that or call it morals, dictate much of what we do. Even if you consider yourself to be a non-religious person, you still have morals, which could be considered beliefs. They have a large impact on who you are, what you do, what you say, and how you think. That's why it's always dragged into discussions, especially discussions that have a heavy religious bearing, such as homosexuality.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > civil unions???
> ...


 From my perspective growing up, marriage has always, up until recently, taken place in a religious setting [with the exception of those who have done it through a judge]. In which case, no religion that I know of, supports same sex marriages. Therefore, Ive maintained the social definition of marriage which is between a man and a woman.


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

all of you are morons! ive made my points-youve made yours. there is no need to keep bashing anyone or anything anymore for the sake of arguments. everyone knows how we all feel about the subject and then some. so lets just f*cking drop it before we all become enemies.

no one will win this argument- time to close it.

will someone close this thread before we have a forum full of pissed off people?


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

I couldnt agree with you more ms natt. Same sex marriage is fine, but its not marraige. Civil unions are the way to go for same sex. Religion is what marriage is based in. Until theres a religion out there that advocates homosexual marriage, I dont see why it should be allowed as a marriage. Civil unions grant the same basic rights as a marriage. Why not just take that and be happy with it.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness."

It doesn't hurt anyone, it's just viewd as wrong by the the majority. So its not your thing, get over it, everyone deserves the right to be happy. Its not like they are out for a lot, just some tax breaks and a piece of paper that says they are married.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

Rooted in your argument runningmad, you state a belief in a creator. In that case, doesnt that mean that a religion must be followed along with this pursuit of happiness? Find me a religion that supports same sex marriages and im sure you'll see no more flack.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

Randomhero: 'their creator' is a very general statement.


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

Assuming no religion, what is The creator, referring to?


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Peacock seems so angry about the topic.

I strongly think he is gay.

 No, I ain't gay. Im gonna leave this thread now. For those who keep on going, enjoy.


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > that why evolution gave of the power of rational thought, although many seem to lack it.
> ...


 peakock you are f*cking Moron! So if it exists then its natural and okay? by your logic??
So then pedifelia is too, we'll see what you say when some asshole is rearranging your children.


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > *sigh* ive never said i hate ****'s, but, i still think its wrong, and unnatural, btw Down there is one contradiction in your post there, is that God condems homosexuality, i dont condem ppl for being ****. granted i dont approve at all of homosexuality though. i think its time to close this thread as words and meaning are obviousy getting twisted here
> ...


 peacock ???? dumbasss!!! It's time to turn your brain on!!!


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Down said:
> 
> 
> > I thank my "creator" (I often substitute God here as generic word that all will easily understand) for the mind that I was given. Out of respect, I use that mind to come to my own conclusions and draw my own hypothesis as to what "the great electron" is all about.
> ...


 Yeah!!! Let's make up a religen now!!! Give me a break, if you or anyone could make up a religeon without any contradictions that would deem it useless, let me know!


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

> Assuming no religion, what is The creator, referring to?


I didn't say it couldn't be religion. I'm saying that it isn't refering to a specific religion. It is referring to the concept that you were put here by something. Whether you believe it was your parents, christian god, your own superior spiritual power, all men are granted the rights.

If you want to interpret it so specifically, then this statement:


> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal


 can be interpreted that men, but not women, are endowed with this rights.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

vfrex said:


> > Assuming no religion, what is The creator, referring to?
> 
> 
> I didn't say it couldn't be religion. I'm saying that it isn't refering to a specific religion. It is referring to the concept that you were put here by something. Whether you believe it was your parents, christian god, your own superior spiritual power, all men are granted the rights.
> ...


 exactly. times change, but the real meaning behind that statement remains the same. everyone is equal under the law.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

boost said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 dude im pretty sure, but i think peacock was trying to make the point that if god is the almighty creator of this world then, y would he create **** sexuals , and im not sure , but by saying y is there pedifiles, im pretty sure your adding to his point that if there was god y would he make a pedifile , or a homosexual

peacock correct me if im wrong , but that is my 15 year old interpretation of your post,.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

vfrex said:


> If you want to interpret it so specifically, then this statement:
> 
> 
> > We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal
> ...


Really?! Why dont you look up "man" or even "men" in the dictonary and see what it tells you, it will say "A human *regardless of sex* or age; a person."


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

you know things are going downhill when natt jumps on the flame wagon


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> you know things are going downhill when natt jumps on the flame wagon


 I do it just for you


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

micus said:


> boost said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 you are 100% correct..

people get so hostile when they cant answere my questions..

Why did god create Beastiality? Pedifiles, and Homos?

He did not create them, he does not exist.


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

boost said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Down said:
> ...











Wow, to defend "religion" using contradiction as the arguement? Thats a unique angle.

And excuse my incorrect nomenclature, I'm spiritual, not religious. I've developed my own personal relationship with my creator as opposed to following the way of others.

I apologize









I would be curious to know all of the contradictions inherit in my beliefs, though?

J


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

from dictionary.com



> An adult male human.
> A human regardless of sex or age; a person.
> A human or an adult male human belonging to a specific occupation, group, nationality, or other category. Often used in combination: a milkman; a congressman; a freeman.
> The human race; mankind: man's quest for peace.
> ...


#1 definition: an adult male human.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Most words have more than one single definition, does that mean the other definitions dont hold true?!


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

Good job, you proved my point. Like every other word, there are many definitions/interpretations of the word creator. So narrowing it down to using one would be downright wrong.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their *C*reator with certain unalienable Rights...


This is when you have to know your English rules well as well as your history of the US. The US was based upon puritanism mainly when it first started out. They used Creator to symbolize which ever god you believed in. Which is why Creator is capitalized. In which case, if you look it up, it states that *Creator* is God. Thus, I dont believe that the "Creator" can be your parents [figuring its singular]...


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

> They used Creator to symbolize which ever god you believed in.


What point are you getting at? What if I percieve my parental unit to be my god? It is in my right to do so, and I still have those unalienable rights.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Parental unit as a God?! Now thats a new one I havent heard...









The point I was trying to make was referring to the posts that Runningmad/randomhero/you all made...towards the top of page 5.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

> Parental unit as a God?! Now thats a new one I havent heard...


Regardless,,,



> that they are endowed by *their* Creator with certain unalienable Rights...


I can choose to recognize any creator/god I wish to and still have those unalienable rights.

And while we are on the dictionary:


> mar·riage ( P ) Pronunciation Key (mrj)
> n.
> 
> The legal union of a man and woman as husband and wife.
> ...


There are different interpretations of marriage as well.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

vfrex said:


> And while we are on the dictionary:
> 
> 
> > mar·riage ( P ) Pronunciation Key (mrj)
> ...


Ohh...but read the first definition :rasp:

Just playing. I know the definition of "marriage" according to todays politically correct dictionary.

Besides I never was trying to get "technical" with the term marriage. Re-read my original post. It was opinion and perspective -based only.



My original post said:


> From my perspective growing up, marriage has always, up until recently, taken place in a religious setting [with the exception of those who have done it through a judge]. In which case, no religion that I know of, supports same sex marriages. Therefore, Ive maintained the social definition of marriage which is between a man and a woman.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Befor telling ****'s to die, or go to hell.. Tell your "Fathers"/priests to die first, because they do Far more damage to the public then a married couple.. A very high % of your Priests RAPE little KIDS!!!!!!!!!! Rape can/will impact the childs brain, there is also a HUGE chance of them raping kids when they are older.


 What you said is the f*cking stupidest thing I have ever heard on the internet!! A high percentage of priests dont rape little kids you *beep*...A very small fraction of 1% molest....Gays have much more effect..everytime I go to the beach or to a big city I see some nasty gays making out...they need their asses kicked..they can atleast do it somewhere where no1 will see them..when a heterosexual couple makes out in public it makes me sick but when a **** couple....dont get me started..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Down said:


> And excuse my incorrect nomenclature, I'm spiritual, not religious. I've developed my own personal relationship with my creator as opposed to following the way of others.


 im not trying to flame anyone here ive made my points already about religon and what not, but statements like this are fairly disallusioned.. what exactly do you think you r creator is? technically, scientifically, your creator is you mom and dad, sperm and egg, last time i checked the stork doesnt just fly down from the clouds and drop you off.. your parents where getting it on one night, morning afternon whatever pops didnt pull out and you were"created" just accept that you were created by your parents not some spiritual force or apperition (god) or what ever..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

people who are agianst homos are no different then hitler.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

turned out to be a really hot topic...everyone is chirping each other :laugh:

i get what everyone is saying"its peoples own choice to be gay" i totally understand,but i dont like it when they bring their crap out into the world

im not ****,but elton john rox!!!!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

yeah and the queer eye for the straight guy, guys are pretty funny and helping straight guys get some azz so thats cool..

gay guys are pretty funny for the most part.. and you dont have to worry about them stealing your girl friends which is also a plus, and they will go shopping with them so you dont have go walk around the mall all day they can just go with there gay friends..

plus think about it this way if your a couple insurance companies and employers wont insure your boyfriend/girlfriend but if your married you can have coverage for your significant others, my company (one of the largest in the world recognises same sex couples for insurance benifits purposes..

i honestly dont see why everyone is so bent out of shape about it.. does it really honestly have and direct impact on your personal life if gays are getting married? is marrige such a import seriouse term with all of the devorce and prenups and every thing else that letting gays which may be more stable relationships long term relationships than anything someone like J-lo has ever had really going to ruin the idea of marrage.. i think not, these people that get married and devorced 3-5 times destroy the idea of marrage more than same sex couples.. let them do what they want if it makes them happy then why stop them.. there are many more important issues to worry about..


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> Down said:
> 
> 
> > And excuse my incorrect nomenclature, I'm spiritual, not religious. I've developed my own personal relationship with my creator as opposed to following the way of others.
> ...


 I used the word creator because judging from other peoples comments, I can't use the word god if I'm not christian.

Also, I think it takes a pretty disillusioned person to think that there's not something more than this world, which might indicate some sort of a higher power. I don't think it's as bad as "thinking queers should have their ass beat", but it's still pretty silly.

Of course that's just my opinion.

J


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

befor i leave this thread, i want to add 1 more phrase.

There

IS

NO

GOD!

cheers


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

you dont know that


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Peacock said:


> people who are agianst homos are no different then hitler.


 yeah..just because people don't agree with there sexuality its like killing millions of people and destroying nations.....great comparison<sacarsm>


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thePACK said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > people who are agianst homos are no different then hitler.
> ...


 Did you take a look at the above quotes? you obviously did not see the anger and hostility.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> people who are agianst homos are no different then hitler.


 Because my religion doesnt condone homosexuality, I'm just as good as Hitler?! Ahh great...Im lovin your way of thinking.


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Que Sera Sera

P.S. who really cares


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

Peacock said:


> befor i leave this thread, i want to add 1 more phrase.
> 
> There
> 
> ...


 Peakock I feel sorry for you, you are as condemned as you are stupid, I guess they go hand in hand.
It seems to me that you are hung up on the fact that a god, if there was one 'created' all things the way they are and intended them as they so exist. And your equation is complete when the same god that created something good is the same god that created something evil, and therefore doesn't make sense, so therefore there is no god. You need to understand that when light was created it was the opposite as darkness. The same goes for all things created, the good was created, but evil was there because there was good.
I'm not too sure if it was you, but maybe it was your buddy Hitlar that you could learn something from. You see Hitlar said that there is no God. So because there is no god than there are no moral standards. Nothing is good and nothing is wrong without god. Without god everyone can have their own idea of right and wrong. That is why he thought and believed that the killing of all those people was not wrong. Who said it was?
So you can go on BELIEVING that there is no god, because that is going to take faith in itself, and then you can make up your own right and wrong. Nothing will be wrong to you, why would it be?
YOU and Hitlar have a lot in common, not the angry people on this board. And I think we all know where Hitlar went







, and you are right there is certainly no god there, Do you want to go there too?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

boost said:


> when light was created it was the opposite as darkness. The same goes for all things created, the good was created, but evil was there because there was good.


 That's how I feel. There is no good without "evil," and vice versa.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I could care less if gays marry, but intell they start fighting for the things I belive in I refuse to fight for thier cause.

like rosie o'donald. she's anti gun to the point of attacking gun owners for thier beliefs but I supposed to fight for her rights?, ya right! what goes around comes around bitch


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

boost said:


> It seems to me that you are hung up on the fact that a god, if there was one 'created' all things the way they are and intended them as they so exist. And your equation is complete when the same god that created something good is the same god that created something evil, and therefore doesn't make sense, so therefore there is no god. You need to understand that when light was created it was the opposite as darkness. The same goes for all things created, the good was created, but evil was there because there was good.


 this is very interesting.

So Evil just apeared? like darkness did when light was created?

so homosexuals are Evil? Even though they cant help the fact they are homosexuals they are evil and deserve to go to hell?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

i disagree, evil didnt just appear, when god created the universe and earth and the human being, there was no evil, the Devil, is the one who brought evil into the world


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

so the devil creates homos?


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

i didnt know this was going to get into a biblical debate otherwise i would have polished up on my old testament quiz knowledge. Any way you want to put it, marriage is a religious joining of two people. When you find a religion that supports gay marriage, then im sure you can more adequately argue your point. Im not against gays having their civil unions, and you can argue thats discriminator or whatever, but do not call it a marriage. Civil unions are the same damn thing, just without the religious connotation.

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR damn


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Peacock said:


> so the devil creates homos?


 wait who "created" the devil if there was no evil when "god created the universe"? i think it was miramax they always have the worst caracters in movies, or maybe it was george lucas that jar jar bink caracter in the new star wars movies sucks.. and when do i put on my grey sweat suit and white nikes and drink the kool aid, is the great creator coming in his spaceship soon to help bush do battle with the evil doers, micheal moore, sadam, osama and michael bolton (he is a musical terror on my ears) oh yeah and of course those homos and there weapons of ass destruction...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

randomhero said:


> i didnt know this was going to get into a biblical debate otherwise i would have polished up on my old testament quiz knowledge. Any way you want to put it, marriage is a religious joining of two people. When you find a religion that supports gay marriage, then im sure you can more adequately argue your point. Im not against gays having their civil unions, and you can argue thats discriminator or whatever, but do not call it a marriage. Civil unions are the same damn thing, just without the religious connotation.
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR damn


the term marriage and its meening has been around 1000s of years longer then ANY one of your religions. so you do not have the right to claim it. Nor do you have the right to keep homos from getting wed.

Your religions dont meen squat to others.. so dont bring them up..

there are 1000000s of religions. The nummber keeps going up. people KEEP making them up.

ok, if your religion is the "ONE" then how would a little boy born deep in the south american jungle be able to even have the slightest IDEA of god? his parrents? they have their own Kooky-ass religion. how would he know about christianity? or what ever.. because if he does not believe in the "RIGHT" religion he goes to hell.

this is all a bunch of crap.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

my point exactly..

damn christain/chatholics are the worst the inqusition? the crusaids? conquring the world because they dont have the same belifes.. killing off entire ancient cultures in central and south america all for gold for the church.. definately something that would make me proud of my religon


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

First of all...no where in the Bible states that you will go to hell for not knowing of God. It only states you will go to hell if you know of him and yet dont believe in him because he is a "selfish" god, as he/the bible puts it.

Peacock- No one ever said that they wanted to keep homosexuals from getting married. If there is a religion that condones it, then by all means..let them get married by it. But until then its going to have to be done by civil unions, because no religion allows it to be done in their church/place of worship [that I know of].


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> First of all...no where in the Bible states that you will go to hell for not knowing of God. It only states you will go to hell if you know of him and yet dont believe in him because he is a "selfish" god, as he/the bible puts it.
> 
> Peacock- No one ever said that they wanted to keep homosexuals from getting married. If there is a religion that condones it, then by all means..let them get married by it. But until then its going to have to be done by civil unions, because no religion allows it to be done in their church/place of worship [that I know of].


thats what we are getting at. A marriage is the same thing as a civil union. Marriage is a legal term now. Where do you get a marriage license now? not from the church. Someone in this thread mentioned they got married by a JP, without any mention of god or religion. Does that mean they are not married? or are they just "civil unioned". because thats the same thing gays and lesbians are doing.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> i disagree, evil didnt just appear, when god created the universe and earth and the human being, there was no evil, the Devil, is the one who brought evil into the world


I believe that there is no Devil. The terms "good" and "evil" are just a way of obtaining balance, like the yin and yang. Without one, you can't have the other, and vice versa. If you think about it, many of the things that people think of as evil, such as plagues, sickness, and death, are all necessities of life. Balance...it's all about striving for balance...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock- No one ever said that they wanted to keep homosexuals from getting married.


 ummm Yes they did... 80% of the people who posted in this thread were agianst it.


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

ten bucks says that my rhom can make a mess out of your avatar fish


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

boost said:


> ten bucks says that my rhom can make a mess out of your avatar fish


 lol ok now were being mature , fine then i will jump in ,

11 bucks says my dad could beat your dad up ,

and also i dont know man , in south america they put peacock bass in isolated ponds of starving piranhas , and the peacock bass usually kill everything in the pond making it more safe for small livestock like goats etc..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dude, your rhom holds no power to my cichla.. my 20 inch Male would rape it.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

boost said:


> ten bucks says that my rhom can make a mess out of your avatar fish


 $100 dollars says that fish would gulp your rhom like the oversized neon it is :nod:


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

micus said:


> boost said:
> 
> 
> > ten bucks says that my rhom can make a mess out of your avatar fish
> ...


 oh ya, my cat can kick your cats ass


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Keep it on topic guys...


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

LOL....... Yea those peacocks are mean boost. Be ready to bury your rhom.

Oh yea back on topic.....
Draco you have the coolest outlook on life ever.

There.

Oh wait, I heard a christian whine the other day about how persecuted christians were over time. I thought about it and came to the conclusion that over time the chruch has forced so many beleifs, killed so many people, and knocked on my fuckin door enough that this is the reason they have been persecuted.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

channafreak said:


> LOL....... Yea those peacocks are mean boost. Be ready to bury your rhom.
> 
> Oh yea back on topic.....
> Draco you have the coolest outlook on life ever.
> ...


 yes draco does have a cool outlook on life..

untill she starts blabing on about how hard she had it growing up ... LOL jk with you draco


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I may have a good outlook to some people, but to others it's horrible. It's all on how you percieve it. I've just been doing a lot of reading on alternative religions and one book in particular has a very in depth study on the concept of good and evil. It's very interesting. Since "Pagans" do not have an equivalent of Satan, then of course we don't think that evil was brought into the world by some supernatural force bent of death and destruction. The following passage does a wonderful job of quickly summing up a Wiccan's views on the concepts of "good" and "evil."

_"the [general] perception of human life [was] in terms of the rhythm
of the natural world, the rhythm of day and night and the seasons and
birth and eath, the rhythm of an endless dance rather than a march 
to a goal. This is neither an "optimistic" nor a "pessimistic" way of 
looking at life. It does not issue an absolute hope or despair, because
one can always look at it either way up...."

A. H. Armstrong_

As far as "how hard I had it," I'd say that I had it pretty hard, but definately not as bad as some people. I only had an abusive alcoholic for a father and then later became suicidal due to the fact that I had no self esteem. I think I turned out alright though, but I'm lucky I didn't go in the opposite direction. Statistically speaking...I should have.

Anyways, all I'm saying is that I can see where the Christian argument is coming from, because I used to be there. It took a couple strong spiritual experiences to change my life, and I'm glad for it. It appears that I've done a complete 180, because I never posed my inner doubts about my past faith in public. I always seemed like the "perfect Christian" growing up. Now, I know that I was "pagan" at heart all along...I just didn't know it at the time.

If anyone is interested in learning more about the way I and a lot of other "Pagans" think, I highly recommend checking out the book "Pagans and Christians: The Personal Spiritual Experience" by Gus DiZerega, Ph.D.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

iam not gay and i hate them lol sos gay people -{BUT IAM NOT AGIANST GIVING IT TO MY MISSES IN THE DIRT BOX I LOVE IT AND SO DOES SHE }_


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I am against same sex marriage

I am also against different sex marriage


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

dracofish said:


> If anyone is interested in learning more about the way I and a lot of other "Pagans" think, I highly recommend checking out the book "Pagans and Christians: The Personal Spiritual Experience" by Gus DiZerega, Ph.D.


 I'll suggest another one.

The book that got me interested in in Pagan views, which I'd reccommend to anyone who wants a very 3rd party perspective to it is-

"Drawing Down the Moon" byMargot Adlor.

J


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I've seen that book...I'll have to check it out...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

channafreak said:


> Oh wait, I heard a christian whine the other day about how persecuted christians were over time. I thought about it and came to the conclusion that over time the chruch has forced so many beleifs, killed so many people, and knocked on my fuckin door enough that this is the reason they have been persecuted.


 Christians dont go knocking on your doors.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> channafreak said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wait, I heard a christian whine the other day about how persecuted christians were over time. I thought about it and came to the conclusion that over time the chruch has forced so many beleifs, killed so many people, and knocked on my fuckin door enough that this is the reason they have been persecuted.
> ...


Are not Jehova's Witness Christians? To me, anyone that believes that Jesus Christ is the Savior and that the path to salvation is through Him is a Christian.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> channafreak said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wait, I heard a christian whine the other day about how persecuted christians were over time. I thought about it and came to the conclusion that over time the chruch has forced so many beleifs, killed so many people, and knocked on my fuckin door enough that this is the reason they have been persecuted.
> ...


 Here in Bloomington, we have these younger guys that walk around in suits and ties with backpacks preaching door to door...
Very annoying! I'm not sure what denomination they are but they a extremely pushy little bastards. I have had to put a no solicitation sign on my house (which I'm not to happy about) because they would come by my house at least once a week. The last time they came by, I had to firmly tell them not to come back and I was closing the door, they all (there were 3 of them) in unison said " Jesus died for your sins"... Very, very creepy! Those kind of people seriously scare me.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > channafreak said:
> ...


 Definitely not the same.

Heres a tidbit of what I could find to show you the differences


> Jehovah God: Their God is the God of the Old Testament - all-powerful, all-knowing, and everlasting. They refer to Him as Jehovah - a true, personal, and exclusive name that all should use. The Father, Son, and Holy Spirit: Jehovah's Witnesses do not believe in the Trinity. As mentioned above, God is the all-knowing, all-powerful Creator. The relationship between him and Jesus is like that of father and son: Jesus is the first creation of God. He is fully human. The Holy Spirit is an active force which intervenes for God on earth. All the above mentioned are separate entities.
> 
> Satan, the Devil: Satan is seen as an enemy of God. He is misleading and afflicts pain and sorrow. Through spiritism, nationalism, and temptation, Satan leads people astray. The way to resist the devil is by learning about Jehovah.
> 
> ...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

damn that sounds like some hard core cult ish when you break it down like that.. count me out.. theres gottan be 1 billion to to 1 odds to get in the 144000, i prefer more reasonable odds when gambling my soul..


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I work at a club called Motions ( http://cincyalist.com/photogallery.asp click "view" under "Motion NightLife"). We only have 2 gay guys that come in the club, but they always have 4 girls each (and NO Guys with them).

Besides the club, I will have nothing to do with gay guys.

Now 2 chicks......that is different. I don't know why, and don't ask me why....it just is.

But all **** Sexual activity is against the bible. After all, God did say, "*Be Fruitful And Multiply*". Not, "Adam...Steve....lets get it on."

So in my minds eye, Gay Marriage is Wrong.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

right with ya







and ****'s cant be fruitfull and be many


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> right with ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gay people are very fruitful, they just can't multiply. Hah.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

After reading that description, Jehova's Witness still sounds like Christianity. They believe in Jesus being the Savior...that makes them Christians. As for the other stuff...there are different "branches" of Christianity. That's just another "branch." Catholics used to/still do believe in Purgatory...does that make them not Christian? No. Mormons believe in polygamy and arranged marriages. They're still Christians. That's what makes them different "branches," but they all have the same basic belief that makes them Christians...Jesus is Lord.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

jackburton said:


> iam not gay and i hate them lol sos gay people -{BUT IAM NOT AGIANST GIVING IT TO MY MISSES IN THE DIRT BOX I LOVE IT AND SO DOES SHE }_


 you are a moron.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dracofish said:


> After reading that description, Jehova's Witness still sounds like Christianity. They believe in Jesus being the Savior...that makes them Christians. As for the other stuff...there are different "branches" of Christianity. That's just another "branch." Catholics used to/still do believe in Purgatory...does that make them not Christian? No. Mormons believe in polygamy and arranged marriages. They're still Christians. That's what makes them different "branches," but they all have the same basic belief that makes them Christians...Jesus is Lord.


 i agree 100%


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

no your a moron so shut up


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Heaven: Heaven is where Jesus Christ and the other "True Christians" will live. There they will rule over the kingdom which will be on earth. Seats are limited: only 144,000 will gain access to heaven.


 I see a problem here, there are way more than 144,000 Jehovah's Witnesses, aren't there? What happens to the surplus, do they just vanish like everyone else? Is there some sort of selection process, or is it more of a lottery kind of thing?

-PK


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

I am not a religious person and dont know were i stand on it. Most people practice religion the wrong way. Meaning they listen to what someone tells them and never learn for them self. No religious book teaches hate (bible, koran, ect) they teach love and respect. We as people teach religion the wrong way. To say i grew up in a church and now i dont believe in their ways is a bad reason not to believe in christianity, or any other religion for that matter.. Also for me to be a believer in christianity i feel i should be an expert in buddism and islamic faith. Why? Knowledge is wisdom! So many smart respectable people on this site are bashing religious people. Doing exactly what they are arguing against.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

the grinch said:


> I am not a religious person and dont know were i stand on it. Most people practice religion the wrong way. Meaning they listen to what someone tells them and never learn for them self. No religious book teaches hate (bible, koran, ect) they teach love and respect. We as people teach religion the wrong way. To say i grew up in a church and now i dont believe in their ways is a bad reason not to believe in christianity, or any other religion for that matter.. Also for me to be a believer in christianity i feel i should be an expert in buddism and islamic faith. Why? Knowledge is wisdom! So many smart respectable people on this site are bashing religious people. Doing exactly what they are arguing against.


I don't see anyone bashing Christianity. I respect all other faiths, even if someone wants to pray to a dirty gym sock. The only thing that I draw the line with is when someone tries to push their faith upon me by telling me that my faith is wrong and their's is right. I don't think any one faith is 100% correct...that's why I believe in letting people find their own path. If someone asks me about my beliefs, I'll tell them, but my beliefs are certainly not for everyone. That's what makes people different. There's nothing wrong with having discussions about religion as long as nobody ends up attacking someone else's beliefs.

Also how is it wrong of me to not believe in Christianity anymore? Yes, I grew up in a strict Christian family, but things change. Believe it or not, most people that "stumble" upon "Neo-Paganism" used to identify themselves as strong Christians or were at least raised that way. If that wasn't the case, even more were hardcore skeptics. Things can happen and people can change, regardless of their upbringing. I'm not saying that I regret the way I was raised. If anything, it gives me more of a perspective because I can look at both sides of the argument. I can see where people are coming from when they use the Bible as a reason to be against homosexuality or any other controversial subject. I would still probably consider myself a Christian if things hadn't of happened the way they did. But, something happened and my eyes and heart were opened to a new way of thinking. There's no going back now. A recent occurance that happened only a couple weeks ago made made me even more sure that what I experienced before was definately real. Things were tough for a while when I still wasn't sure where I was going with things. It still remains tough from time to time, especially when a family member or random person asks about the pentagram I wear around my neck. But, for all the hardship, I am very happy. I finally can say that I feel like a whole person. Before there was always an emptiness, kind of like a piece was missing from a puzzle and I couldn't see the whole picture. I know it sounds wierd, and it even befuddles my b/f of five years (who has been with me through thick and thin) but he tries to listen and understand. Perhaps someday he will be lucky enough to know of what I'm talking about. He's agnostic, by the way.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

dracofish said:


> the grinch said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a religious person and dont know were i stand on it. Most people practice religion the wrong way. Meaning they listen to what someone tells them and never learn for them self. No religious book teaches hate (bible, koran, ect) they teach love and respect. We as people teach religion the wrong way. To say i grew up in a church and now i dont believe in their ways is a bad reason not to believe in christianity, or any other religion for that matter.. Also for me to be a believer in christianity i feel i should be an expert in buddism and islamic faith. Why? Knowledge is wisdom! So many smart respectable people on this site are bashing religious people. Doing exactly what they are arguing against.
> ...


I wish everyone would adopt the above message. Its not what your faith is consisted of its the tolerance for others faith that will show that your faith is strong and end conflicting problems.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Heaven: Heaven is where Jesus Christ and the other "True Christians" will live. There they will rule over the kingdom which will be on earth. Seats are limited: only 144,000 will gain access to heaven.
> ...


 Which is why Im *not* a Jehova Witness.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

dracofish said:


> I don't see anyone bashing Christianity.


 your not looking hard enough sister


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 I would hope your Not a JW because you see the phoney beliefs these people believe in.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nitrofish said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see anyone bashing Christianity.
> ...


 no, shes not..

I Was/Am attacking it..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > BoomerSub said:
> ...


 Im a Lutheran Christian.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

It shouldnt really matter on weather there gay/lesbians or not,i think its just the way one cares for another, people shouldnt judge others by thw way they are. Personally, i have no prblem with gay marriages. Even tho,i would never in my life become a gay guy.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> It shouldnt really matter on weather there gay/lesbians or not,i think its just the way one cares for another, people shouldnt judge others by thw way they are. Personally, i have no prblem with gay marriages. Even tho,i would never in my life become a gay guy.


 then how should you judge them?


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

live and let live people. I personally find it disgusting that in this day and age there are still people out there that are "disgusted" by gayness. I am not gay, I guess i'm just more enlightened. With all the war and other dumb sh*t going on in the world, gay people getting married is the least of our problems. and those of you who are out and out against homosexually are probably 75 percent of the time closet cases yourselves.

wouldnt it be cool if the entire world could just be happy with each other?

hmm. that'd be nice. Instead people want to put all their effort into hating other people for whatever reason. Life is WAY to short to spend your time hating poeople just becuase they choose a lifrestyle different from your own. The world does not revolve around your homophobic heads.


----------

